# Whoaahhh !!!!!!..Made out like a 'bandit'.lol



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man !!!! Lookee here...Hey, GB/Jim...IT ARRIVED...Best swap I every made..a LIFETIME supply of some really good blanks...and all for a few blobs of plastic that I ain't got no use for anymores....and..it didn't take two weeks and a circle trip to California on this 'un...:biggrin: 

Thanks a million, Jim....I came out on the LONG end of this deal ..and prolly gonna try and even the 'scales' a little.:rotfl: ...I'm set for the rest of my days now..must be a hunnert or more beautiful blanks...Thanks so much...

On another note...I got some 'click' pen kits that I don't wanna even look at anymore.. Last night I tried again on them and skrewed up 3 kits trying to assemble them (guess I really oughta read instructions.lol).. All they need to make them is an "O" drill bit... If anybody wants the rest of them (3 or 4 kits), lemme know and I will be more than happy to pass them on along with the "O" bit needed (and the instruction sheet.lol).. I had such good luck with the Gemini clickers but they don't seem to be available any more. 


Whoooeeee !!!! Chips are a gonna start flying around the old double-wide tonight...:rotfl: 

Gracias otra vec, Jaime....

Jim


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Some of those sure look like they would make a fine duck call......


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now don't be messin' with my source, ET.:tongue:

Truth is...the smaller ones are 5/8 (just right for slimlines) and the larger ones Jim cut for me at 1" (just PERFECT for the 'biggies)...LOL

If ya used these for duck calls...they'd have to be for mighty small ducks.:rotfl:

Sure some nice stuff for the OF, though...



EndTuition said:


> Some of those sure look like they would make a fine duck call......


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's a fine box of goodies!!!


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice! There are some really sweet looking blanks in there!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> Very nice! There are some really sweet looking blanks in there!!!!


----------

Man, you got that right, Tom.. mesquite, tx ebony, mx ebony, pear, redwood ?,a bunch of spalted woods...etc..Too many to name...

This might be a good spot for the old phart to thank ALL of you guys for your help and great gifts of some fantastic woods.. Don't think I'll ever have to buy any more wood..lol..(unless, of course, I spot some nice burls on ebay :smile: )

This board means an awful lot to me...kinda keeps me connected with the 'outside world'...which can be a problem as the clock ticks by.. Met some first-class folks on our little corner of the world..lol.

Muchas gracias to ALL you 'whittlers'...and lemme know if/when I can be of any help to any of you....

Now...let's all get out there and fill our lungs with dust..:rotfl:

other jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Jim,
I agree. This forum has gotten me back into woodturning when it had came to about a two year stop until this basement of the forum came along. Thanks to all that made this forum what it has become. It gives us all incinitives to get out and turn. See some here that view this part of the forum from time to time that don't even turn and also gives inspiration to the spinners here. We welcome anyone on this board and see lots of visitors and wish more would come join in on the fun. Sometimes it gets lonely when not to much turning is going on and could use more input.

Those are some really nice future pens. Now come on Jim, those aren't going to last that long and you will be needing more not far away as many as you crank out. 
Dale


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Tortuga...glad to help out! The wife thanks you....the shop has a few less chunks of wood laying around and looks cleaner! lol I'm the kind of person that never throws a scrap away and over the years they really start to clutter things up. There is a square of Black Palm (4th up on the right hand side of your pic) that I've been moving around for years! Another turner and I went in together and bought it from a traveling turner that did a program for the club many moons ago. I'm not sure if that wood is even available now. It was one of those pieces that was too small to do anything with but too big to throw in the trash. I'll be curious to see what you do with that. Again.....good luck with the wood and have fun! gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Now thats a wood gloat!!!!!!!!!! Waiting to see the pens that come from that.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Bobby ...here ya go.. Just finished this 'un about 30 minutes ago.. It's an Executive make with GB's Texas Ebony..Turned out great...That is some HARD wood..lol...Execs are a little smaller than the 'show pens'...and prolly a lot more practical....(and easier to make..:redface: )...

Thanks again, Jim ..for the wood..Wondered about that Black Palm..I'll give that a shot manana if I got time..Thursday is "Driving Miss Daisy" day to the beauty parlor...and don't nobody or nuthin' interfere with THAT !!:spineyes: 

Keep on turnin'.....

jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Your right Jim that is some nice looking wood and you brought it out on that pen. Nice. I likey.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Great lookin haul of sticks there. That'll keep you busy for quite a while.

That TX ebony loos great!


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> ----------
> 
> This board means an awful lot to me...kinda keeps me connected with the 'outside world'...which can be a problem as the clock ticks by.. Met some first-class folks on our little corner of the world..lol.
> 
> ...


You said it there buddy! This place is great! Heck, you guys are even nice to a Texas transplant that now lives in California!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I was thinkin' I might be able to finaggle a piece of plastic or two but whoa buddy.......GB doesn't mess around.......lol 
That's a load of some beautiful wood. That Tx ebony turned really nice. Will be interesting to see the others come to life as well.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> .......*GB doesn't mess around*.......lol


LOL..ya got that right, Hooked..Sure some nice stuff...and Jim...I dunno where in the hell your lures are. Sent them by U S Postal Service on either Monday or Tuesday (Mad Cow kicking in again)...Let's give 'em a couple more days.. Remember the last swap...your package took two weeks to come from GP..


----------

